# Große Brenta-Runde -TOURBERICHT



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2021)

Servus Mountainbiker 

Die Abende werden immer länger und so bietet es sich an, die bike-Erlebnisse des letzten Sommers revue passieren zu lassen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr dabei seid (und euren Senf dazugebt).

Wir haben im September in 6 Tagen das Brenta-Massiv umrundet und dabei eine wunderschöne Bergwelt erlebt.

Viel Spaß beim Mitfahren 🚵‍♂️


----------



## peter1966 (19. Oktober 2021)

Ein klares Abo..  Deine Tourenberichte lesen sich immer sehr schön und sind nachvollziehbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbybiker79 (19. Oktober 2021)

Auf jeden Fall dabei


----------



## soundfreak (19. Oktober 2021)

Aber sowas von dabei!!!

hatte heute schon auf dich aufgedacht, wann du etwa mit deinem nachbericht startest ❤❤❤


----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2021)

*TAG 1 Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde - Malga di Romeno*

Nicht dass uns Einsamkeit auf unseren Touren wirklich stören würde, aber es war irgendwie sehr still geworden um die Tour de Non. Keine Berichte, keine Gerüchte, Dornröschenschlaf...

Höchste Zeit, mal wieder vorbeizuschauen auf den versteckten trails am Mendelkamm.  

Die erste Nacht verbringen wir im Berggasthof Pfitscher, wo wir netterweise unser Auto für eine Woche stehen lassen können. Wir gönnen uns einen sanften Start und umkurven die strapaziöse Passage vom Gampenpass bis zur Mittagsscharte auf einem netten Forstweg direkt Richtung Felixer Weiher. 





Schön waldig und mittelgebirgig geht es mit sporadischen Ausblicken auf Maddalene-Berge...





...zum verträumten Felixer Weiher.





Ein idyllischer See mit schönen Badeplätzen und viel natürlichem Ufersaum aus Schilff und Röhrricht.





Von dort geht es weiter auf der Tour de Non. Die Waldarbeiter haben ganze Arbeit geleistet und die allermeisten entwurzelten oder abgeknickten Bäume von den Wegen geräumt.

Angekommen am Gantkofel geniessen wir den schaurig-schönen Tiefblick in den Bozener Talkessel.





Etwas diesig heute aber schon ein schönes Platzerl 





Und dann beginnt die Schnitzeljagd über die kleinen Pilzsucherpfade immer wieder mit dieser ungewohnten Flugzeug-Perspektive.





Die Große Scharte...





...und das Bergner Kreuz.





Die schöne Lage am Kamm bleibt natürlich nicht unentdeckt und so findet sich manch kleine Hütte, Feuerstelle und Picknickbank.





Richtung Rifugio Regole verlässt man den Kamm und kommt in etwas tiefere Lagen.





Die vielen Herbstzeitlosen...





...und das weichere Licht mit den längeren Schatten künden von der fortgeschrittenen Jahreszeit.





Die Kühe geniessen die letzten Tage auf der Alm...





...und wir erblicken vor dem Roen unsere erste Unterkunft auf Tour: Malga di Romeno.





Die Anmeldung klappt hier wirklich nur telefonisch, e-mails werden geflissentlich ignoriert 

Die Kammer haben wir für uns allein, die Decken sind allerdings so kurz, dass man für warme Füße mit den Wolldecken nachhelfen muss.





36 km und 1.600 HM

Altbekanntes Tourenglück, immer wieder schön


----------



## soundfreak (19. Oktober 2021)

Wie lang vorraus hast du unterkunft angefragt/reserviert? in Sprache D/E/I ...?


----------



## cschaeff (19. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Wie lang vorraus hast du unterkunft angefragt/reserviert? in Sprache D/E/I ...?


Auf die mail gibt es keine Rückmeldung, du musst anrufen. Auf Englisch geht das aber nur so holprig, dass man sich nicht wirklich sicher ist, ob die Reservierung tatsächlich geklappt hat...
Wir waren jetzt das dritte Mal da, es war jedesmal holprig, aber hat doch immer geklappt.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2021)

dieses Zimmer hatten wir auch und komisch 🤔 mir war die Decke nicht zu kurz 

Super zufällig reingeschaut, weil ich grad auf Weltreise war  und komm prompt zu deinem Tourbericht   schön, freu mich wieder dabei zu sein und schon wieder so tolle Bilder  und das Wetter ☀️☀️☀️


----------



## Grossvater (20. Oktober 2021)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Ein klares Abo..  Deine Tourenberichte lesen sich immer sehr schön und sind nachvollziehbar.


+1
Immer wieder traumhaft 🤩   
Iiiiirgendwann werd ich mal alle nachfahren 🤞


----------



## cschaeff (20. Oktober 2021)

*TAG 2 Malga di Romeno - Andalo*

Nach einem für italienische Verhältnisse sehr guten Frühstück verlassen wir die Malga unter der frühen Morgensonne...





...und schieben auf steilem Fahrweg durch die immer spärlicher werdende Vegetation...





in Richtung Monte Roen, der höchsten Erhebung am Mendelkamm.





Nachdem man den Kamm erreicht hat...





geht es mit den schon von gestern gewohnten Tiefblicken...





...durch eine faszinierende Felsenlandschaft...





...mit schroffen, senkrechten Abhängen und sattgrünen Latschen- und Graspolstern...





...bis zum Gipfelkreuz.





Ein toller Aussichtsplatz, auch wenn es heute etwas diesig ist.

Nach Westen überblickt man Nonstal und Ultental bis hin zur schneebdeckten Ortler- und Cevedalegruppe am Horizont.





Die Abfahrt runter vom Roengipfel...





...und weiter zum Testa Nera ist anspruchsvoll und rutschig, wir schieben den größeren Teil der Abfahrt.





Der Enzian wagt sich bis ganz an die Kante und den jähen Abgrund heran.


----------



## cschaeff (20. Oktober 2021)

Weiter geht´s am Kamm mit interessanten Perspektiven...





...und versteckten kleinen trails durch gesunden und kraftstrotzenden Nadelwald.





Immer wieder kleine Rastplätze...





...und neue Aussichtspunkte hinunter in den Trubel des Etschtals.

Wir sind hier oben komplett alleine unterwegs.





Bald nach der alten Bärenhöhle...





...geht es nun weg vom Kamm...





...und wir tauchen wieder ab in mittelgebirgiges Terrain mit schönem Mischwald...





...und zwei tollen trails bei Vervo...





...und runter zum Castel Thun.





An der Rocchetta verfahren wir uns wieder gnadenlos in den zig Fahrspuren und Tunnels und brauchen insgesant drei Anläufe, bis wir endlich den Weg hoch nach Sporminore finden.





Bei Sporminore verlassen wir die Tour de Non und fahren auf kleinen Nebenstraßen über Spormaggiore und Cavedago bis zu unserer Unterkunft nach Andalo, wo wir am Abend die Brenta ein wenig glühen sehen.





58 km und 2.200 HM

Mendelkamm ist immer wieder ein tolles Erlebnis mit vielen kleinen trails und ganz spezieller Atmosphäre.
Die Rocchetta ist nach den zwei Tagen Einsamkeit immer wieder ein Kulturschock (der aber schnell vergeht). 
Nach Andalo rauf aussichtsreich aber noch mal ein ziemlicher Hatscher, der eine gewisse Zähigkeit abverlangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1966 (20. Oktober 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Iiiiirgendwann werd ich mal alle nachfahren


Kann man ohne bedenken, die Beschreibungen der Strecken entsprechen immer den Tatsachen. 
Wir sind schon mehrmals die Olperer Runde und heuer den Silvretta Loop nachgefahren.
@cschaeff Herrlich Dokumentiert mit imposanten Bildlichen Einblicken 👍


----------



## soundfreak (20. Oktober 2021)

Kann @peter1966 nur beipflichten. Detaillierte und sehr passende beschreibung - sein s2 passt mit meiner einschätzung auch gut überein. Und sollte im bericht was fehlen - auf nachfrage kommt eine prompte genaue Antwort - als wär die Runde erst gestern fertig geworden.

Die wunderschöne Olperer Runde und die Krimmler Tauern Überquerung - beides zählt absolut zu meinen bisher gemachten TOP Highlights❤

Aber Achtung an alle Nachfahrer - 
das 2ter Team ist echt fit (HM/Tag) !!!  💪💪💪

Schade, dass die Brenta Region (Tour de Non) sich dieses Jahr nicht ausgegangen ist ...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2021)

Ich war nicht am Gipfelkreuz vom Monte Roen  just in dem Moment als meine zwei anderen Ladies dort ankamen hat es gedonnert. Da haben wir gleich den Rückzug angetreten und sind bergab, wir wollten uns da nicht braten lassen.

Ich hab noch was zur Entspannung von der Malga di Romeno - Augen zu


----------



## Mausoline (20. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Aber Achtung an alle Nachfahrer -
> das 2ter Team ist echt fit (HM/Tag) !!!  💪💪💪



seit Jahren schon und immer noch


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab noch was zur Entspannung von der Malga di Romeno - Augen zu


Schöne Almmusik   
Aber den ganzen Tag so ne Glocke um den Hals? Ist ja auch laut so nah am Kuhohr


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2021)

Grossvater schrieb:


> Iiiiirgendwann werd ich mal alle nachfahren


Warte nicht zu lange Großväterchen, das braucht schon etwas Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grossvater (21. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Warte nicht zu lange Großväterchen, das braucht schon etwas Zeit


  ich hab schon noch n bissel  (also jetzt rein statistisch 🤞) - bin nicht so alt wie ich "ausseh"   

Aber Du hast natürlich recht - man sollte die Dinge grundsätzlich nie zu weit vor sich herschieben.


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Aber Achtung an alle Nachfahrer -
> das 2ter Team ist echt fit (HM/Tag) !!!  💪💪💪


Ist alles noch "entspannter" Reisemodus. 
So wie du den Stoneman in einem Schwung durchtreten würden wir schon zeitlich gar nicht schaffen, weil wir einfach zu langsam sind...


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2021)

peter1966 schrieb:


> heuer den Silvretta Loop nachgefahren


Habt Ihr auch das Garnerajoch gefahren geschoben getragen? Oder habt Ihr die Strecke modifiziert?


----------



## cschaeff (21. Oktober 2021)

*TAG 3 Andalo - Riva*

Von Andalo geht es nach dem Frühstück erst mal gemütlich an einem kleinen Bach hinunter bis nach Molveno. Das Örtchen liegt sehr idyllisch...  





...am Fuße der Brenta...





...und am türkisblau schimmernden Molveno-See.





Der Plan ist, den See westlich auf der straßenabgewandten Seite zu umfahren. Was zu 95 % gelingt, bis wir fast am Ende des Sees an eine Baustelle kommen. Der Weg ist komplett verrammelt, absolut kein Durchkommen. Die Männer auf der Baustelle machen keine Anstalten, auf unsere flehentlichen Blicke und Gesten zu reagieren und so fahren wir zurück nach Molveno und von dort teils auf Straße, teils auf Wanderweg zum südlichen Seeende und weiter Richtung San Lorenzo.

Das Schweinchen grunzt zwar putzig, aber kraulen lassen will es sich dann doch nicht...





Blick zurück auf die südlichen Brenta-Ausläufer...





...und in die Sarca-Schlucht.





Mjam, mjam 





In Ponte Arche wird Proviant gebunkert und ein leckerer Espresso mit Cornetto vertilgt.
Ist quasi die Henkersmahlzeit, die locals nennen den finalen Anstieg zum Monte Casale wohl die "Hinrichtung".

Von Ponte Arche (400 m) bis auf rd. 1.300 m kann man noch einigermaßen gut treten. Auf den nächsten rd. 200 HM können wir die Namensgebung dann nachvollziehen: Weit jenseits der 30 %.

Umso enttäuschender die Fotoperspektive, welche die Wand nicht im Ansatz rüberbringt. Wenn meine Frau schiebt, ist´s wirklich steil  





Wenn es nicht so diesig wäre, könnten wir da hinten den Gardasee erblicken...





Ist aber auch so ganz nett...





...denn der Herbst malt bunte Fraben.





Die Abfahrt vom Casale ist sehr spaßig. Kurz S2 etwas steiler und dann S1/S2 im welligen Auf und Ab.

Den Sentiero dei Russi lassen wir rechts liegen und steuern weiter auf schönem trail zum Croce di Bondiga (später sehe ich auf der Karte, dass wir direkt am Einstieg des El Toffe vorbeigeradelt sind ) und weiter mit kurzer aber heftiger Schiebeeinlage zum Rifugio San Pietro.

Bergab versuchen wir uns direkt unterhalb des Rifugios an einem (nach Openandromap) S1-trail, was in einhändiger Abkletterei am Stahlseil mit bike-handicap endet.

Da wir viel Zeit verplempert haben, geht es dann humorlos auf Asphalt zu unserer super schönen Unterkunft direkt gegenüber dem Friedhof  





80 km und 2.300 HM

Landschaftlich sehr abwechselungsreich mit dem See, der Brenta, dem Casale und den Gardasee-Bergen.

Casale rauf ist schon ein ziemliches Brett. Der trail runter ist recht schön (nach Stanciu ja ein Supertrail, aber welcher trail ist das bei Stanciu nicht ). Bei guter Fernsicht ist das eine Überlegung wert, uns hat ein wenig das Panorama gefehlt (insbesondere Richtung Brenta und Adamello).


----------



## soundfreak (21. Oktober 2021)

bin gespannt wie sich deine abfahrt vom casale mit unserer casale Tour aus dem Jahre 2017 deckt (wenn ich dann mal die gpx vergleiche ...   ).
die tour war damals nach tremalzo die schönste runde am gardasee. und im uphill wirklich ein arg steiles brett 

unsere abfahrt war dann großteils sehr spassig. nur kurze passagen mit fast knietiefem laub war teilweise etwas mühsig ...


----------



## hobbybiker79 (21. Oktober 2021)

Das Bild mit der Rampe und deiner schiebenden Frau !  - Sowas kommt mir bekannt vor. Die Rampe ist echt steil!


----------



## peter1966 (22. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch das Garnerajoch gefahren geschoben getragen? Oder habt Ihr die Strecke modifiziert?


Wir sind die Tour komplett nachgefahren, haben nur noch einen 5 Tages Pitstop in Davos unternommen um ein paar Tagestouren zu fahren..zb. Zügenschlucht, Epik, Ducanfurgga 😍 usw.
Und das Garnera Joch ging bis auf die letzten 50 hm. ganz gut….muss aber sagen das wir dieses mal per E-Bike unterwegs waren 😇. Schlimmer fand ich die obere Abfahrt zur Tübinger runter…Steingemetzel und E-Bike feindlich .
Auf jeden Fall die Traumtour schlecht hin; die wir nächsten Jahr noch mal fahren.


----------



## cschaeff (22. Oktober 2021)

peter1966 schrieb:


> Schlimmer fand ich die obere Abfahrt zur Tübinger runter…Steingemetzel und E-Bike feindlich


Das kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen...
Wir haben damals schon mit den "leichten" Rädern geflucht.


----------



## cschaeff (22. Oktober 2021)

hobbybiker79 schrieb:


> Das Bild mit der Rampe und deiner schiebenden Frau !  - Sowas kommt mir bekannt vor. Die Rampe ist echt steil!


Wenn am Gardasee der Schotter in was Festes übergeht, muss man im uphill immer mit Schmerzen rechnen...


----------



## peter1966 (22. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wenn am Gardasee der Schotter in was Festes übergeht, muss man im uphill immer mit Schmerzen rechnen...


Na ja....Steiler Weg = kurzer Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2021)

*TAG 4 Riva - Molina di Ledro*

Der Wetterbericht ist recht eindeutig: Heute wird es nass  

Schon auf dem Weg von unserer Unterkunft zur Ponale beginnt es heftig zu schütten. Wir flüchten in eine der mit Sonnenmarkisen geschützten Bars am Piazza Tre Novembre und schlürfen einige Getränke, aber es hilft nix.
Von Zeit zu Zeit kommt eine Servicekraft und schiebt mit einem Besen die bedrohlich durchhängende Markise nach vorne aus und das angesammelte Wasser ergießt sich mit einem sehenswerten Schwall auf das Pflaster.

Auf dem Platz hat sich eine große Ansammlung von teueren Sportwagen aufgestellt. Die offenkundig von sich selbst und ihren Autos begeisterten Piloten lassen immer wieder ihre spritsaugenden Dreckskarren aufheulen, so dass man sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr versteht 

Wir ziehen endgültig unsere Regenrüstung an und setzen uns Richtung Ponale in Bewegung.

Riva mal ganz anders als auf den Postkarten 






Im Hotel San Carlo in Molina di Ledro ist noch ein Zimmer frei und so beenden wir den Radltag schon nach rd. 15 km und rd. 700 HM





Mensch und Ausrüstung können in Ruhe trocknen, Wäscheservice haben wir mit dem Junior-Cheffe auch klar gemacht und wir freuen uns auf trockene und wohlriechende Klamotten am nächsten Morgen.

Gegen Nachmittag hört sogar der Regen auf und wir geniessen den formidablen Ausblick von unserem Balkon auf das Ufer und steinezitliche Pfahlbauten mit Reetdach...





...und den schönen Ledrosee.





Prost


----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2021)

*TAG 5 Molina di Ledro - Albergo Brenta*

Der Wettergott hat uns noch mal 2 Tage Verschnaufpause gewährt, bevor eine große Kaltfront endgültig die Regie übernehmen wird. Die Luft ist sehr klar nach dem ausgiebigen Regen und die Temperaturen sind etwas nach unten gerutscht.





Auf die Frage nach unserer Wäsche herrscht etwas Ratlosigkeit an der Rezeption, der Junior-Cheffe ist nicht im Dienst. Ich mache mich selber auf die Suche im Heizungsraum, wo mir der charakteristische Geruch von über mehrere Tage vollgeschwitzten und wieder angetrockneten biker-Klamotten in die Nase steigt.
Im aufkeimenden Gefühl der Verzweifelung hoffe ich noch kurz, dass die Textilien auf der Wäscheleine nicht von uns sind. Aber als ich mein Trikot und mein hässliches Stirnband wiedererkenne, wird es zur Gewissheit: Cheffe hat anscheinend TROCKNEN anstatt WASCHEN verstanden. Wir werden heute nicht fein riechen 

Umgeben von großen Fliegenschwärmen geht es am Ufer des Ledrosees bis nach Pieve di Ledro und weiter nach Tiarno di Sotto...





...wo in Recht angenehmer Steigung der Anstieg zur Bocca Giumella beginnt.





Der Monte Cadria in bereits recht herbstlicher Stimmung...





...und gegenüber die vollständig bewaldeten Gardaseeberge Richtung Tremalzo.





Am Passübergang genießen wir die wärmende Mittagssonne und machen erst mal Brotzeit.





Mit vielen Tiefblicken in das Valle del Chiese queren wir am Kamm entlang...





...auf einem schönen trail nach Norden zur Malga Ringgia.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2021)

Da kenn ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr aus.
Habt ihr die Route/Etappe selbst zusammengestellt?


----------



## cschaeff (23. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Da kenn ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr aus.
> Habt ihr die Route/Etappe selbst zusammengestellt?


Im Hotel gab es einen Flyer von VISIT TRENTINO mit mtb-Vorschlägen, die Tour las sich ganz spannend. Und grob in Richtung unseres Autos verlief sie auch


----------



## soundfreak (24. Oktober 2021)

Das valle del chiese schaut sehr spannend aus! Und es dürfte allgemein auch noch weniger los sein ..?
------

im servus tv liefen da einige spannende minuten - inkl. Info zu einer schönen panoramatour.
Hier nochmals querverlinkung zu meinem anderen mtb eintrag --->  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/idrosee-bester-startpunkt.753724/post-17713629


----------



## Mausoline (24. Oktober 2021)

was ... nicht vorher die Runde geplant?


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> was ... nicht vorher die Runde geplant?


So im Groben schon. Feintuning machen wir dann oft spontan...


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Das valle del chiese schaut sehr spannend aus! Und es dürfte allgemein auch noch weniger los sein ..?
> ------
> 
> im servus tv liefen da einige spannende minuten - inkl. Info zu einer schönen panoramatour.
> Hier nochmals querverlinkung zu meinem anderen mtb eintrag --->  https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/idrosee-bester-startpunkt.753724/post-17713629


Den Giro dell'Orizzonte hatten wir auch auf dem Schirm, aber das Wetter drängte zur Eile...


----------



## Denzinger (25. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Auf die mail gibt es keine Rückmeldung, du musst anrufen. Auf Englisch geht das aber nur so holprig, dass man sich nicht wirklich sicher ist, ob die Reservierung tatsächlich geklappt hat...
> Wir waren jetzt das dritte Mal da, es war jedesmal holprig, aber hat doch immer geklappt.


Da hatte ich wohl vor 4 Jahren den richtigen Ton getroffen, ich hatte Antworten auf meine Mails 

Deine Touren sind immer wieder ein Genuss und machen Lust aufs Nachfahren. Wird Zeit das die Rente kommt , dauert aber schon noch ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2021)

Denzinger schrieb:


> Da hatte ich wohl vor 4 Jahren den richtigen Ton getroffen, ich hatte Antworten auf meine Mails


Was hast du genau geschrieben? Gibt es einen code oder ein Zauberwort


----------



## Denzinger (25. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Was hast du genau geschrieben? Gibt es einen code oder ein Zauberwort


Code lautet:       *BITTE   * 
ich habe folgende Email verwendet
[email protected]


----------



## cschaeff (25. Oktober 2021)

Von der Malga Ringia geht es runter zum Talboden des Valle del Chiese und dann immer nach Nord-Osten über Bondo und Tione di Trento.

Hinter dem kleinen Weiler Pez...





...geht es dann nach Norden ins Val Algone.

Liebevoll geschmückte Madonnenstatuette in einer natürlichen Felsnische mit Leiterzustieg  





Eingerahmt von steilen Felsen zur Rechten und Rio Algone zur Linken geht es immer weiter bergan...





...bis wir schließlich die Grenze des Naturparks Adamello-Brenta erreichen.





Ab hier wird's offiziell bärig...





Eine kleine Kneipp-Anwendung bringt Leben in die müden biker-Füße.





Es wird immer felsiger, wilder und einsamer...





...und wir sind froh, nach einem langen Tourentag endlich unsere Herberge für die kommende Nacht zu erblicken: Albergo Brenta





Genüg Holz ist vor der Hütte...





Die Kammer ist einfach und zweckmäßig und wir springen beide zügig unter die Dusche. Die Klamotten waren jetzt aber auch wirklich durch...

Verdammt, keine Handtücher im Bad. Aber ist ja auch eine einfache Hütte, vielleicht muss man hier das eigene Handtuch mitbringen 





Der Wirt klopft und sagt uns, dass wir doch Zimmer 7 haben und nicht 4.
Zimmer 7 ist auch viel schöner und im Bad hat es Handtücher. Das upgrade ist willkommen 

Vom Balkon kann man einen schönen Blick auf die in der Abendsonne leuchtenden Spitzen der Brenta erhaschen.





Wir fragen den Wirt natürlich nach den Bären und er erzählt uns, dass sein Sohn vor knapp einer Woche ein stattliches Exemplar keinen Kilometer vom Rifugio entfernt gesehen habe. In der Brenta leben wohl derzeit an die 100 Exemplare 

Auf unsere naive Frage "Was it dangerous?" kommt nur ein lapidares "It's a bear..."

Mit leichtem Schauern denke ich an die Duftspur, die wir beide das Val Algone hinauf gelegt haben müssen. Zum Glück riechen ungewaschene bike-Klamotten nicht nach Honig, sonst wär's spannend geworden 

57 km und 2.300 HM

Am Ufer des Ledrosee's schön zum Einrollen, angenehemer Anstieg zur Bocca Giumella, spannender Trail zur Malga Ringia, etwas Fleißarbeit im Talboden des Valle del Chiese und wildromantische Bergankunft im Reich der Bären.


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2021)

*TAG 6 Albergo Brenta - Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde*

Der Tag beginnt, wie der Gestrige aufhörte: Mit einem schönen uphill in angenehmer Steigung.





Schon bald verlassen wir den Wald und das Gelände öffnet sich zunehmend in weite Almwiesen und dahinter aufragende Brentatürme.





Eine wunderschöne Stimmung am frühen Morgen, die Sonne vertreibt die Wolken und den Morgennebel immer mehr.





Weiter entlang schöner Almwiesen geht es...





...zur unbewirtschafteten Malga Movlina mit einem imposant langen Stallgebäude.





Der Gegenhang verhüllt sich etwas in Wolken, lediglich die Gipfelpyramide des rd. 3.500 m hohen Care Alto spitz heraus.





Eine sehr lieblich anmutende Landschaft...





...mit tollen Blicken in die Felstürme der Brenta.





Wir erreichen zuerst den Bärenpass und queren dann hinüber zum Passo Bregn de l'Ors.





Von hier geht es auf einem schönen trail mit Wahnsinnsausblick hinunter...





..zum Lago di Valagola.





Ein echtes Kleinod...





...in imposanter Kulisse.





Wir verweilen eine Zeit an diesem schönen Platz und versuchen, möglichst viel von dieser Atmosphäre aufzusaugen.





Weiter geht es über trails und Forstpisten Richtung Madonna di Campiglio. Wieder eine schöner Ausblick auf die Cascate di Mezzo.





Parco Naturale Adamello-Brenta:


----------



## Mausoline (27. Oktober 2021)

Rifugio Brenta, das ist wenn man zum Bärenpass hochfährt 
Vage kann ich mich noch erinnern, aber im I-net hab ich nix gefunden.




cschaeff schrieb:


> ...
> Von hier geht es auf einem schönen trail mit Wahnsinnsausblick hinunter...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1362526
> ...



Ist das der Trail, den man hochschiebt 


Den Baumstumpf gibts immer noch


----------



## cschaeff (27. Oktober 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Rifugio Brenta, das ist wenn man zum Bärenpass hochfährt
> Vage kann ich mich noch erinnern, aber im I-net hab ich nix gefunden.


Kein Wunder, heißt ja auch ALBERGO Brenta  Ich ändere das mal gleich...
Ist genau der Abschnitt, den du kennst. Albrecht, Joe usw., da kommen alle hoch (entgegen unserer Fahrtrichtung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> .... da kommen alle hoch (entgegen unserer Fahrtrichtung).



Also ihr seid entgegen der Hochschiebrichtung gefahren  

aber auf jeden Fall mit den besseren Brentablicken


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2021)

Vom Bärenpass bis runter zur Straße sind ja mind. 15 km über Schotter-/Sandpiste. Kann mich auch nach über 20 Jahren noch gut daran erinnern, dass meine Kassette danach so geglänzt hat wie nie zuvor. Schön sandgestrahlt.

Tolle Bilder vom See!


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2021)

Von Madonna di Campiglio und dem ganzen Skizirkus bekommt man relativ wenig mit. Ab dem Passo Campo Carlo Magno geht es erst mal lange bergab...





...vorbei an der Malga Mondifra und immer weiter bis in den Talboden des Val di Sole.





Der Plan war eigentlich, zum Rifugio Peller aufzufahren, dort zu übernachten und die Tour mit einem schönen trail hinunter nach Cles abzuschließen. Leider ist für die Nacht und den ganzen morgigen Tag Dauerregen angesagt und so entschließen wir uns schweren Herzens, heute noch bis zum Auto zu fahren.

Direkt am Talausgang des Val di Sole gibt es einen schönen Blick auf den Lago di Santa Giustina.





Im kleine Dörchen Cagno dann eine Eisdiele mit schönem Seeblick und dem besten Eiscafe meines Lebens  





Weiter geht es durch beschauliche kleine Örtchen im Nonstal. Die Häuser und Straßen sind sehr gut in Schuss, der Apfelanbau ist ein einträgliches Geschäft.





Ab Fondo beginnt die Kletterei in angenehmer Steigung Richtung Gampenpass.

Blick über nahezu das gesamte Nonstal mit Menedelkamm links und Brenta-Ausläufern rechts.





Nach der alpinen Umgebung der letzten beiden Tage findet sich hier wieder eine liebliche Mittelgebirgslandschaft.





Mit schönen Blicken auf die Felsbänder bei Tret und St. Felix erreichen wir wieder unser Auto am Gasthaus Pfitscher.





82 km und 2.400 HM

Grandiose Kulisse in der Brenta am Bärenpass und an einem der am schönsten gelegenen Bergseen, die ich kenne. Abfahrt nach Dimaro meist auf schmaler Piste mit kleineren Traileinlagen. Dann Fleißarbeit im weniger spektakulären aber durchaus beschaulichen Val di Sole und Nonstal.


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2021)

Für die Geografie-Interessierten









						Brenta 2021
					






					out.ac


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2021)

*FAZIT*

Durch die späte Jahreszeit und größere Wahrscheinlichkeit von Schneefällen wollten wir weiter in den Süden und auch nicht unbedingt ins Hochgebirge. So wurde es eine klassische Herbsttour in vorwiegend mittleren Lagen mit dem Roen als höchsten Punkt knapp über der Baumgrenze.
Obwohl die hohen und spektakulären Übergänge einer Sommertour fehlen, hat es mit dem Mendelkamm, dem Gardasee und der Brenta-Westumfahrung wirklich schöne Abschnitte, die für Abwechselung und tolles Panorama sorgen.


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2021)

Da wir wetterbedingt etwas einkürzen mussten, konnten wir noch vier Tage im Karwendel dranhängen. Hier einige Impressionen, für alle, die gerne Bilder schauen 

Gaistal





Gaistal - Igelsee





Ehrwalder Alm - Seebensee





Die junge Isar





Ladizalpe vom Hochalmsattel





Kleiner Ahornboden





Karspitzen von der Vereinalm





Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## HaegarHH (30. Oktober 2021)

Wie immer wunderbarer Bericht, tolle Bilder aus erstklassigen Landschaften ... da wächst der Wunsch, doch sofort loszukommen  

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2021)

@cschaeff 
Schöne Rundtour habt ihr da gemacht. Mendelkamm kenn ich gar nicht.

Das Bild vom Kleinen Ahornboden ist genial. Womit fotografierst du?


----------



## soundfreak (30. Oktober 2021)

Danke dir für den  Brenta Abschluss, dazugehörigen Track u. die Eindrücke aus dem Karwendel!

Diese Region fehlt mir auch noch - hast du von deinem 4 Tage Giro evt. auch einen Track..?  😇


----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Mendelkamm kenn ich gar nicht.



Ist immer noch (zum Glück) ein Geheimtip. Hat einen ganz eigenen Reiz, schwer zu beschreiben...



Fubbes schrieb:


> Womit fotografierst du?



Mache jetzt alles mit einem Galaxy S10 (Navi, Fotos, Taschenlampe, spontane Umplanung...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (30. Oktober 2021)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Danke dir für den  Brenta Abschluss, dazugehörigen Track u. die Eindrücke aus dem Karwendel!
> 
> Diese Region fehlt mir auch noch - hast du von deinem 4 Tage Giro evt. auch einen Track..?  😇


Das waren alles Tagestouren von Weidach (Leutasch) aus. Hab ich nicht getrackt, ist aber Standardware (Gaistal mit Seebensee, Karwendelrunde).


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2021)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Mache jetzt alles mit einem Galaxy S10 (Navi, Fotos, Taschenlampe, spontane Umplanung...)


Interessant. Ich knipse auch mit S10 und bin mit den Bildern gar nicht zufrieden. Schon auf normal großen Bildschirmen sehen die teils aus wie Aquarelle. Total weichgezeichnet. Bei schwächerem Licht eine Katastrophe. Mein Bekannter hat mit seinem S9 bessere Bilder gemacht.


----------



## der Trixxer (30. Oktober 2021)

Super Tourenbeschreibung, vor allem mit den vielen schönen Bildern. Auch wenn ich nicht fit genug bin für über 2000HM am Tag, ist das auf jeden Fall eine Inspiration und nachdem ich nächstes Jahr mal ins Val di Sole wollte kann ich vielleicht das ein oder andere Teilstücke fahren. Vielen Dank auch für den Link zur Tour, dann kann man das auch gut nachfahren.


----------



## Mausoline (1. November 2021)

Vielen Dank fürs Mitfahren 
Wie immer super Bilder und herrliche Touren 
Hochachtung  vor euren Leistungen
und trotzdem immer den Blick auf die Umgebung und Einzelheiten


----------



## cschaeff (1. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich knipse auch mit S10 und bin mit den Bildern gar nicht zufrieden


Ich denke, dass die KI im Automatikmodus einiges "verschönert". Ich finds aber noch im Rahmen und allemal besser als meine alte Knipse.


----------



## isartrails (1. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich knipse auch mit S10 und bin mit den Bildern gar nicht zufrieden. Schon auf normal großen Bildschirmen sehen die teils aus wie Aquarelle. Total weichgezeichnet. Bei schwächerem Licht eine Katastrophe. Mein Bekannter hat mit seinem S9 bessere Bilder gemacht.


Diese Erfahrung hab ich auch schon mit nem iPhone SE gemacht. Katastrophale Ergebnisse mit meiner, die Bilder meines Mitfahrers auf dem WAX waren sensationell. Zweimal selbes Smartphone-Modell und Baujahr.


----------



## baraber (2. November 2021)

Danke auch von mir !
Tolle Runde in einer klasse Gegend !
Dort war ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr unterwegs.
Scheint aber immer noch relativ ruhig zu sein !?
Und tolle Bilder !


----------



## Denzinger (2. November 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich knipse auch mit S10 und bin mit den Bildern gar nicht zufrieden. Schon auf normal großen Bildschirmen sehen die teils aus wie Aquarelle. Total weichgezeichnet. Bei schwächerem Licht eine Katastrophe. Mein Bekannter hat mit seinem S9 bessere Bilder gemacht.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen meine Bilder mit dem S10 sind gut.


----------



## Mausoline (2. November 2021)

Beweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denzinger (3. November 2021)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Beweise


Die Staatsforsten bei uns haben schon "komische" Ansichten, aber dafür kann das Handy nichts. 
 2. Morgens mit dem Bike ins Büro


----------

